# Am Rande des Universums



## AllesMeins (8. Nov 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir inzwischen meine erste etwas komplexere Java3D Szene zusammengebastelt. Nun muss ich aber leider ein sehr seltsames Verhalten beobachten. Es scheint so, als wäre mein Universum sehr eng begrenzt. Testweise habe ich mir ein Objekt geschnappt, die ViewPlattform darauf zentriert und das Objekt per Translat verschoben (translat.setTranslation(new Vector3d(51,0,0)). Das klappt auch ganz wunderbar, solange ich keinen größeren Wert als 51 einsetze. Sobald ich dies mache bleibt zwar mein Objekt erhalten, aber der Hintergrund ist plötzlich weg und stattdessen schwarz.
Ganz ähnlich ist es, wenn ich zu weit herauszoome. Meine Objekte verschwinden plötzlich (als würden sie durch den Hintergrund hindurch gehen), obwohl sie noch gut sichtbar und gross sind. Zoome ich dann noch ein kleines Stück weiter hinaus wird der Hintergrund wieder schwarz.

Ist das ein normales Verhalten? Stosse ich da einfach an irgendwelche Universumsgrenzen oder deutet das eher auf Fehler in meinem Programm hin?

Marc


----------



## Netscanner Waldi (8. Nov 2007)

Vielleicht liegt es an der Front- und BackClipDistance, die kann man höher einstellen:
zB: 
	
	
	
	





```
myUniverse.getViewer().getView().setBackClipDistance(500);
```
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/3D/forDevelopers/J3D_1_3_API/j3dapi/javax/media/j3d/View.html#setFrontClipDistance(double) 
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/3D/forDevelopers/J3D_1_3_API/j3dapi/javax/media/j3d/View.html#setBackClipDistance(double)


----------



## AllesMeins (8. Nov 2007)

Ja, das schaut gut aus. Danke!


----------

